# Facebook testing 'Trusted Friends' feature,



## socrates (Oct 30, 2011)

> Here's a situation: you create a Facebook account. You fall in love with said account. You're on it all day, every single day. And then, your computer explodes. You go to login on a new machine, and you realize that your minty fresh browser has no recollection of your Facebook password. At this point, you're probably pondering the point of taking another breath. Evidently, Facebook understands your dilemma, and in the coming weeks, it'll be testing out a new password recovery system for those who can't / won't take advantage of the existing methods. Christened "Trusted Friends," the feature will allow a user to select between three and five pals that they're confident will help out in dire times. Then, should you lose your password, Facebook can send recovery codes to that gang, and they can hand 'em over to you in order to unlock things. According to Facebook, it's akin to "giving a house key to your friends when you go on vacation." The only concern? Friends aren't friends forever, and even BFFs can morph into WEEs given the right circumstances. Choose wisely, Facebookers.


 Facebook testing 'Trusted Friends' feature, the password unlock we hope you never have to use -- Engadget


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice, this Feature is active from last few months.But  I really believe this is better then, security question . As many times people forgot(or say never remembers) their security answers too.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 30, 2011)

So if you add your gf and then there's a break up, she can potentially screw you up. History has it that no being can wreak as much devastation on men as a woman can. 
Double edged sword I must say 

P.S. Sorry for being so sexist  couldn't help it


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2011)

lol...weird feature.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2011)

Really complex feature. Nice idea, but one needs to choose carefully.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 31, 2011)

Well what I know you don't need to decide Now.. You have to decide these trusted friends when u click on Forgot password or something like that in Facebook . Then it gives list of your friends.and then you can choose which are closer to you now or say contacted easily.. 

choose and then call them ..


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Weird and stupid.

And how is a computer *"exploding"* and facebook password related??


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2011)

Weired feature at best. People usually use facebook to contact friends and if account is locked how he's gonna contact with friend.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 8, 2011)

^^ same *old* Way By *Calling* . every one has some friends which we meet daily or are on Call base ( Which can be contacted with Call too) . so that is easy and better I believe. I have experienced it so I know.. I got the call for help from my friends. As soon I picked up call he asked are you in front of comp or not.  It was funny but very helpfull


----------



## Vyom (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't trust other "friends".
I believe in myself. So will rely on security question and/or mobile verification.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

Security question coupled with forgot password feature is more than enough for me.


----------

